# Where to buy a frisbee in Dublin?



## Petal (12 May 2008)

My colleague is looking for one and went into champion-sports and smyths and the likes and no joy. Has anyone seen them for sale anywhere?


----------



## CMR (12 May 2008)

I recently saw childrens frisbees in Tommys in the Blanchardstown S.C (lower level).


----------



## shaking (12 May 2008)

I'd say you're more likely to find them in a pound or toy shop than a sports shop


----------



## Sue Ellen (12 May 2008)

I think I got one for the dog (which he duly chewed up rather than ran after) in the Euro shop for €2.

You might get a better quality one in


----------



## efm (12 May 2008)

Smyths toy store has them as well


----------



## Sue Ellen (12 May 2008)

efm said:


> Smyths toy store has them as well



Which is the same as www.toys.ie


----------



## wigwammer (17 May 2008)

If you are looking for really good frisbees check out the aerobies at Halfords or 53degrees North in Carrickmines otherwise there's a board chop on Crowne Alley beside the Bad Ass that has then.  The best ones are aerobies (approx €15), a firsbee ring with no middle, they fly brilliantly.  Great for adults and kids.  Also for team games we use the'dogobie' which is smaller and rubber and doesnt fly as far therefore great for games.


----------



## ailbhe (17 May 2008)

Tesco have them (the ones that also do toys)


----------

